# dynamic riding



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

after reading about it a lot here (esp. from snowolf), I consciously tried to keep my shoulder pointed down the mountain and my upper body upright and quieter while moving my legs/board around this weekend. today, my core feels sore - not bad, just...sore. and a bit more worked out than my legs, which are usually more sore. am I right in assuming this means I'm headed in the right direction? obviously hard to say without video, but any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

It makes sense. I also tried working on doing this myself the last day I went out, and felt the same way. It makes sense given how you're rotating your torso and getting your whole body involved...


----------

